# Breeding Cichlids



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

I have for several years been breeding other freshwater fish like gouramis, barbs and tetras. I have also bred the convict cichlid, but I am looking to further my boundries. If anyone has any ideas what kind of cichlid I could breed that would be challanging, but possible ( as in it has been done before, and has certain needs that need to be met in order for mating ). I am willing to spend around $500 dollars initailly on the fish. I already have several empty tanks. ( 75 gal, 55 gal, 40 gal, 25 gal) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

no offense to any of the members here but you should go to cichlid-forums.com and post that thread there, there are a lot more people there and they mainly deal with jsut cichlids, they know thier stuff. but just my opinion, i think breeding sum discuss would be pretty cool.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Chumpp_308 said:


> no offense to any of the members here but you should go to cichlid-forums.com and post that thread there, there are a lot more people there and they mainly deal with jsut cichlids, they know thier stuff. but just my opinion, i think breeding sum discuss would be pretty cool.


some people here do know their stuff. cichlid man could anwser this thread with no problem :wink:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> some people here do know their stuff. cichlid man could anwser this thread with no problem :wink:


Yes there are some very wise Cichlid people here.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Dont under-estimate the intelligence of the people on this forum.


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

i wasnt saying you guys dont know your stuff, im jsut saying theres a lot more people who specialice with chichlids on cichlid forums. believe me i know you guys know ur stuff, uve helped me out tuns of times in the past and im very grateful for it, this forum rocks.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

There is also alt of people who think they know something and they don't, I have run into alot of those too. I have been studying Zaire Blue Fronts. They seem like they would be a challenge.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

With what you currently have experience with, and the fact you want a challenge, I'd say try some S. American types. Water quality and softness is much more demanding to breed them than African rift lake types imho.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Chumpp_308 said:


> i wasnt saying you guys dont know your stuff, im jsut saying theres a lot more people who specialice with chichlids on cichlid forums. believe me i know you guys know ur stuff, uve helped me out tuns of times in the past and im very grateful for it, this forum rocks.


it's cool, i know what you mean, i was just making it clear that some people here do know their cichlids!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I guess it all depends on how difficult you want it to be. There's a large range of difficulty in breeding cichlids. Did you want to see breeding behaviour? Were you thinking of raising them for sale? There's lots of reasons to pick certain fish to breed.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

With tanks up to 75 gal, it would probably be worth breeding some of the very showy cichlids like Frontosa. You could also set up a colony of Tropheus moori. Some of the sand-sifters and other larger Tanganyikan types are very challenging, quite interesting, and very salable when you wind up with excess fry.

Our local cichlid club (www.capitalcichlids.com) has produced quite a variety and our club auctions are always interesting.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Chump is right, there are a lot more people who answer cichlid questions on cichlidforums, but we try our best here at fishforums to answer as many questions as possibe. In answer to the first question, the best way to look at it is not what fish are good to breed, but oh, I like that fish let's see if I can have the patience to breed it. If you are prepared in spending about £400 like you said then by all means, try discus like already said. 
Personally the best fish I enjoy breeding are mbunas. If you can breed and raise discus to maturity, then you should be very proud and at the same time, you can make yourself known as a reputabe breeder that other fishkeepers can rely on for healthy stock, just in the same way I try my best to provide big colourful melanochromis to the trade.
Good luck whatever you decide. Cichlids have the most varied breeding habits and you should have a lot of fun breeding them. 
Cichlid man. (Super moderator)


----------

